# soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?



## DJTMichel (27. August 2010)

Moin,

ich brauche einen ordentlichen Angelschirm (gern ohne Windschutz), der fest angebunden auch mal einen kleinen Windstoß verträgt, ohne gleich umgestülpt zu werden. Ideal wäre ein Material, welches wirklich wasserdicht ist und bei dem der Regen nicht dieses laute Geräusch hinterläßt. Er darf ruhig 3m im Durchmesser haben und auch ein bißchen teuerer, dafür jedoch haltbar sein...

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Gufiwerfer (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Meinst sowas hier







bein interesse pn


----------



## DJTMichel (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Ja so in etwa, gibt es die Dinger auch mit Kohlefasergestänge (Massereduzierung), der gezeigte schaut nach Stahl aus? Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ich das Teil ja ein Stück weit zu tragen habe. Vielleicht suche ich ja nach der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau"  ? Was wiegt so ein Schirm ungefähr?

Gruß
Michel


----------



## petri28 (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Hi Michel,
je nach Größe und Ausstattung sind es schon mal 10-14kg


----------



## Matchfischer (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Also es gibt verschiede Schirme: z.B. Schirme aus Nylon- Günstig und leicht aber vom Material net so robust, Schirme aus faserverstärktem PVC (hellgrü) - kostet mehr aber is insgesammt auch Hochwertiger, dafür aber auch schwerer (habe so ein Teil in 2,5m Durchmesser also Nubrolli also mit umschraubarer Mittelstange und der wiegt so um die 4 Kg und kostet etwa 100 Euro). Bin damit gut zufrieden und ist mit Überwurf wie ein Zelt. Dann gibts noch die Schirme mit Seitenteilen wie auf dem Bild von Gufiwerfer. Die gibts auch mit ner Front. Ist dann auch wien Zelt. 

WEnn du noch was wissen willst oder Fotos haben willst meldeste dich einfach ne.


----------



## baron007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

ich glaube das Nylon auch nach einigerzeit Dauerregen nicht so dicht wie ein PVC Schirm hält, oder?


----------



## Knigge007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Hier der hat ne Wassersäule von 5000 das ist auf jeden Fall Wasserdicht, ist halt ein Shelter reduziert aufs wesentliche ohne Deckel vorne zum zumachen nix.... wiegt daher nur 2,5kg !

Und der Preis von 70€ is auch okay !


http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/index.php?a=116


----------



## Hunter 40 (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Schau mal hier nach, Top Sachen gute Preise. :q

http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php?cat=c14_Bivvies.html


----------



## DJTMichel (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> .... wiegt daher nur 2,5kg


 
Hmmm, ich brauche aber einen großen REGENSCHIRM |rolleyes! Der soll nämlich primär für die Jagd und sicher auch gelegentlich zum Angeln gebraucht werden. Zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild:






Gruß
Michel


----------



## Knigge007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Achso.... dachte rein zum fischen !

Ich habe mir den neuen verbesserten Sensas Schirm samt Überwurf gekauft den bekommst du bei Ebay bei Andylittle43... für 35€ + Versand.

Hier - http://cgi.ebay.de/Orig-Sensas-Schirmzelt-Anglerzelt-Sichtfenster-NEU-/390203346893?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r

Der Schirm selber macht nen recht ordentlichen und stabilen Eindruck und letztes mal hats den ganzen Tag durchgehend ganz normal geregnet (also kein Hardcore Platzregen) und er war dicht... aber an den Reissverschlüssen wirds denke ich wenn es dazu noch windet irgendwann mal reintropfen hats da zwar nicht aber das is eine Schwachstelle, du brauchst die Seitenwände ja nicht hast gemeint... und sowieso kann man für 35€ nicht mehr erwarten, die anderen Schirme sind auch nicht besser kommt wohl eh alles aus der selben Firma !

Zum Schirm würde ich mir aber noch einen Erdspieß entweder selber schweißen oder für 5-6€ kaufen, weil sonst hast Probleme den Schirm in Boden zu kriegen !

Ich denke einen High End Schirm gibt es nicht#c, dafür gibt es dann Brollys, Zelte und Shelter.


----------



## DJTMichel (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

@Knigge007: Danke. Leider hätte ich gern einen, der im Durchmesser wenigstens 2,5m _oder größer_ ist. Beim herumstöbern bin ich darüber gestolpert. Ist dieses Modell sein Geld wert?


----------



## Notung (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Hallo,
ja der Sänger ist super, den habe ich auch!
Bei ebay inkl. Versand 60€.
Gruß


----------



## DJTMichel (27. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Gut, das klingt doch prima. Sollte ich keine Klagen darüber lesen, probiere ich ihn aus. Danke an Alle für Euere Hilfe #h.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Matchfischer (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Den habe ich mir damals auch angekuckt und da hat der in 2,5 m Durchmesser noch 80 euro gekostet , das fand ich nen bischen viel aber is nen guter Schirm. Musst nur bei so großen schirmen nen bischen mitm Wind aufpassen das der dir dann net umknickt. Aber dafür gibts auch Adapter wo du dann Sturmstangen dran machen kannst wie bei bei dem ersten Foto.


----------



## funcarve (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Kann nur wärmsten Diesen empfehlen.
Hat im Juli das große Unwetter in Brandenburg überstanden (Sturm+Gewitter+80Liter Regen auf qm) ohne wegzufliegen und komplett dicht. Hier ein Beispiel für den Erwerb, bei E.....aber auch günstiger.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=PelzerZeltOvalUmbrellaShelter


----------



## baron007 (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

das Ding schaut echt gut aus.
Darf man fragen wieviel du bezahlt hast


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



funcarve schrieb:


> Kann nur wärmsten Diesen empfehlen.
> Hat im Juli das große Unwetter in Brandenburg überstanden (Sturm+Gewitter+80Liter Regen auf qm) ohne wegzufliegen und komplett dicht. Hier ein Beispiel für den Erwerb, bei E.....aber auch günstiger.
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=PelzerZeltOvalUmbrellaShelter



Er sucht einen offenen Schirm, kein Shelter


----------



## funcarve (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

90,-Euronen + Versand
find bloß leider die Rechnung nicht mehr, daher kann ich dir leider den Verkäufer nicht nennen


----------



## funcarve (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Er sucht einen offenen Schirm, kein Shelter


warum einen einzelnen Schirm, wenn  ich hier beides in einem bekommen kann


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



funcarve schrieb:


> warum einen einzelnen Schirm, wenn  ich hier beides in einem bekommen kann



Weil das ding nicht zum angeln eingesetzt werden soll sondern zur Drückerjagt.


----------



## bomber.ch (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*

Hier gibts nen guten und günstigen Schirm...habe meinen schon seit 4 Jahren und bin eigentlich jedes Wochenende unterwegs. Hält Stum und Regen stand, kann abgeknickt und zum Schirmzelt gemacht werden. 39 Euro + Versand.

http://www.schirmco.de/


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



bomber.ch schrieb:


> Hier gibts nen guten und günstigen Schirm...habe meinen schon seit 4 Jahren und bin eigentlich jedes Wochenende unterwegs. Hält Stum und Regen stand, kann abgeknickt und zum Schirmzelt gemacht werden. 39 Euro + Versand.
> 
> http://www.schirmco.de/



Der Laden gehört nicht zufällig dir


----------



## DJTMichel (29. August 2010)

*AW: soliden Angelschirm (>2,5m), aber woher?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Weil das ding nicht zum angeln eingesetzt werden soll ...


 
Na ja, wetterbedingt will ich den Schirm schon mit zur Jagd nehmen. Dennoch wird mein kleiner Sohn häufig neben mir bei Regen am Teich darunter sitzen. Ich war heute beim örtlichen Dealer und habe mir diese Dinger live angesehen. Dabei fiel mir auf, das 3m doch recht groß sind und ich habe mich für ein kleineres Modell (25,-Eus) in Camo entschieden. 
Dennoch vielen Dank für Euere Tipps #h.

Gruß
Michel


----------

